# How to trick Phoebe into eating a Trifexis pill?



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone have suggestions on how to help?

1. The pill is huge so she has to chew it
2. She doesn't like the taste
3. She used to get Comfortis and HeartGuard pills separately 
4. I've tried smearing it in peanut butter and wrapping it in bread
5. She's not having it
6. Now all I have is a partial bitten soggy pill.

:doh:

I was thinking of crushing the rest and doing BBQ sauce next mixed with dog food - short of any other brilliant suggestions?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you think finicky Phoebe would take the bill with some liverwurst ???


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you break in in two and just do the way back of the mouth, rub the throat thing followed by a nice treat thing ? 

Another way would be to break it, do treat, treat, pill, treat, pill, treat, treat but perhaps you have already tried that.


----------



## nancyjog (Sep 25, 2013)

Our breeder warned us against using Trifexis. Just saw another warning from a friend on FaceBook. Here's the link: Owners, vets reporting even more deaths suspected to be... | www.wsbtv.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to give my two adults Trifexis, I took them off it over a year ago because of all the health warnings. My two are now on Sentinel.

Here's what I did-

I fed both of my two in the a.m., after they ate, I broke the tablets into 4 pieces, coated them with Peanut butter and gave each bite to them separately. 

I always gave it to them on a day when I knew I would be home all day long too in case they would have had any type of reaction.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - yes I had seen some claims against it but no actual proof as of yet. Still, better to move away probably.

In any event crushing it up with BBQ sauce and putting it on top of her regular food didn't fool her one bit. She just ate around it! lol Will try breaking it into 1/4s and encapsulating it in bread and peanut butter again. next time. Or stuffed right into the back of the throat if need be.

We are probably going to change to something else though. There's only 3 doses left which is good.

She liked the Heartguard soft chewies, and tolerated Comfortis with a lot of coaxing. Will look into the other recommendations...


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I crush it up and mix it with crunchy peanut butter and then spread it in a sandwich. Maybe add some jelly if she has a sweet tooth.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I cut them in quarters with a dough cutter and pill each quarter. Then give him a nice treat. I just used the last Trifexis pill in the pack this month. I hope to move back to Sentinel next month. I don't know about all the warnings, but because of the pill sizes, I have to give Casper the pill for a dog almost twice his size. The pills range to 60 and 120 pounds, or something like that. Casper is 65, so he has to take the 120 pound pill, which is huge. Sentinel has (had) better size pills.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

iGirl said:


> Thanks everyone - yes I had seen some claims against it but no actual proof as of yet. Still, better to move away probably.
> 
> In any event crushing it up with BBQ sauce and putting it on top of her regular food didn't fool her one bit. She just ate around it! lol Will try breaking it into 1/4s and encapsulating it in bread and peanut butter again. next time. Or stuffed right into the back of the throat if need be.
> 
> ...


If she liked the Heartgard, just go back to that. They have a flea/tick oral pill now called Nexgard that is effective and I haven't seen any adverse reaction reports yet. The Nexgard is a chewie like the Heartgard.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

The only way I can give things like that to Bear is to push it down his throat. No amount of disguising his heart worm tablet can fool him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When Hank was on Trifexis, I used squirt cheese (that cheese in a can).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a very recent thread discussing Trifexis-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/307362-trifexis.html

There are several other older ones on the forum too. I you do a Search for Trifexis, threads where it has been discussed will come up you can read through. 

Here is a news story about it too that was released this week-

More owners, vets claim dog deaths may be linked to Trifexis drug | www.wsbtv.com


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is a very recent thread discussing Trifexis-
> 
> Here is a news story about it too that was released this week-
> 
> More owners, vets claim dog deaths may be linked to Trifexis drug | www.wsbtv.com


That's the same story Jane posted earlier...just the mobile web version.

The leftover with BBW sauce mostly went down with her breakfast today, we just won't be going that route again. Time to switch.


----------

